# General > Music >  what's your favourite album cover

## Billy Boy



----------


## connieb19



----------


## Billy Boy



----------


## Chobbersjnr

Havn't got a picture of it BUT

King Crimson~~~In The Court Of The Crimson King

----------


## connieb19

is this it Chobbersjnr?

----------


## angela5



----------


## Billy Boy



----------


## angela5

Don't have a favourite, but quite like this one.

----------


## Deemac

My posting rules say I can't post attachments. Why is this? so I can post some sleeve designs

TIA

----------


## Jeid

Upload your pics to a picture hosting site such as www.imageshack.us and then post the link

----------


## Chobbersjnr

Wake Of Poseidon......................correct me if I'm wrong BUT isn't that Emmerson Lake & Palmer????

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> is this it Chobbersjnr?


YEP that's the one

21st century schizoid man..........................................dahhh  hhhhh dah dah dah dudu, DOOM DOOM DOOM

----------


## connieb19

> YEP that's the one
> 
> 21st century schizoid man..........................................dahhh  hhhhh dah dah dah dudu, DOOM DOOM DOOM


He looks very like my ex!! ::

----------


## angela5

> Wake Of Poseidon......................correct me if I'm wrong BUT isn't that Emmerson Lake & Palmer????


It's an album cover from King Crimson, only 2 songs i know on that Album is Devil's Triangle and Pictures of a city.

----------


## angela5

> He looks very like my ex!!


You must be sad connie, now he's an ex. ::

----------


## connieb19

> You must be sad connie, now he's an ex.


I'm broken hearted lol  ::   ::   Now I have to take the coal in myself!!

----------


## moncur

Is anybody gonna post a picture of the epic album 'censored'? God I'm showing my age now!

----------


## zebedy

Ever seen this one before ?? lol

----------


## angela5

YIP, i have zebedy and a fantastic cd it is.
Seen this one.?

----------


## golach

> YIP, i have zebedy and a fantastic cd it is.
> Seen this one.?


I have both and one or two more, like them all

----------


## angela5

> Ever seen this one before ?? lol


Track list.
1. Truth Hurts
2. Reap & Sow
3. Growth on Me
4. Something in the Air
5. World Setting
6. I'll Be Gone
7. Sharkbait
8. Famous Place Called Hell
9. Shades of Red
10. These Dark Waters
11. Chaplin's Stagger
12. Keep on Walking (The Edge)
13. Future Hymn
(A) Laughing with Charlie
(B) The Salmon Song

You need a media player to listen to part of these songs.

----------


## zebedy

> YIP, i have zebedy and a fantastic cd it is.
> Seen this one.?



yupe got that one too.... Wonder if u have the DVD of Martin Stephenson??

----------


## zebedy

u got this one ?

----------


## angela5

*1.
Mountainous Spring2.Mary's Waltz/ I Will Follow You
3.Burning Of Cathaidh4.My Wife Went Away5.Wheel Of Fortune6.Great Star Of Fraternity7.Soloman8.Folksinger9.Lilac Treet10.No Religion11.Nairn Beach12.Hangman13.Painted My Heart Blue14.Dashing White Sergeant15.Age Of Meditation16.Rowan Berries17.I've Got It Bad For You18.*Took My Gal A Walking
I don't have it zebedy i'm afraid. :Frown:

----------


## zebedy

No Religion is a rapid tuney!

I'm going til try and mind the tune and lyrics in my head .. not shure if it will be correct this me singing in my head lol

I got no religion, it aint my pigeaon... theres no religiion big enough for me 
                            just give me a smidgin of...... { prob get the boot here if i typed it }

I'm not a muslmim i'm not a chroistain.. I'm not a hindu i'm not a jew

argh cant mind any more
lol


Its a perfect ten the song!

----------


## Gleber2

All the preceding CD's and DVD are available all over the world except The Highlands. PM myself or Chobbersjnr if you want to purchase any of them. 

Zeb, where did you get Waiting For the Axe? We never released that one as I was sent away before it was finished.

----------


## golach

> u got this one ?


Got that one also

----------


## zebedy

> All the preceding CD's and DVD are available all over the world except The Highlands. PM myself or Chobbersjnr if you want to purchase any of them. 
> 
> Zeb, where did you get Waiting For the Axe? We never released that one as I was sent away before it was finished.


narh, lol Sorry i just thought if i put SwordedTails! up id put ures up aswell.. I got the cover design of Studiograff... Deemacs place isi it not?

----------


## Gleber2

> Got that one also


You've got the CD Golach, Zebedy has the DVD. If you want a copy let me know.

----------


## zebedy

tis ace... !!! just so u know .. lol

Martin Stephenson is sumthin else! amazing!

----------


## Sporran

> Ever seen this one before ?? lol


Really cool album covers! Can't quite make out the title of the John Sutherland one, though. 'Waiting for the ? '

Angela5 has the tracks from 'Sworded Tails' listed on post 21. I've listened to the music samples and am mucho impressed! :-)

----------


## angela5

> Really cool album covers! Can't quite make out the title of the John Sutherland one, though. 'Waiting for the ? '
> 
> Angela5 has the tracks from 'Sworded Tails' listed on post 21. I've listened to the music samples and am mucho impressed! :-)


'Waiting for the axe'

----------


## Sporran

> YIP, i have zebedy and a fantastic cd it is.
> Seen this one.?


I found music samples from this album too, and am extremely impressed!  ::  

Mark Naples has a lovely voice, and I'm really bowled over by John and Isaac Sutherland's superb guitar playing - absolutely beautiful!!!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

Waiting For The Axe

cripes that's a touching series of posts......................thanks guys & gals

Wake Of Poseidon is King Krimson hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I'm gonna have to look into that

----------


## Sporran

> 'Waiting for the axe'


Thanks for the clarification, angela5! You too, Chobbersjnr!  :Smile:

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Is anybody gonna post a picture of the epic album 'censored'? God I'm showing my age now!


I'd forgotten about that.........................omigod that was comedy at it's best.........................what a producer Stuart Watson wasn't

----------


## angela5

[quote=Chobbersjnr]Waiting For The Axe

cripes that's a touching series of posts......................thanks guys & gals

Wake Of Poseidon is King Krimson hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I'm gonna have to look into that

----------


## angela5

> Wake Of Poseidon is King Krimson hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I'm gonna have to look into that



In the wake of poseidon.
King Crimson, realeased 15th may 1970.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

wicked I've got a friend called Ted (everyone needs a friend called Ted) who is an avid collector of all things prog.........................I'll bet he's got it

----------


## phoenix

All four Albums I think are brilliant! Lincoln Cathedral I found calming and relaxing, the vocals superb and the guitar playing is out of this world.....The Rose-Line Connection the same and more....the other two Sworded Tales and The Wheel of Fortune are also brill! Thanks Gleber2 and Chobbers..............you are stars!  Noli Illegitimi Corborundum! :} BTW Why cant you buy any of the albums in the Highlands?

The Rose-Line Connection is almost worn out......been played over and over and over again.........:}

Almost forgot the lyrics ........brilliant!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> BTW Why cant you buy any of the albums in the Highlands?


moves will be made to rectify the whole highland selling of CDs from QPQ productions...........................watch this space for an announcement

----------


## angela5

_Martin Stephenson_
_Wheel of fortune_
_Recorded with Isaac and John Sutherland_


_1. LONG WAY TO GO (mp3 clip)
2. STONE BROKE, STONE COLD SOBER 
3. THE FOOL (mp3 clip)
4. HAPPINESS CLOUD (mp3 clip)
5. STONE WALL JACKSON (mp3 clip)
6. ALABAMA MAN
7. THE BALL OF TORRIDON
8. WHEEL OF FORTUNE (mp3 clip)
9. AROUND WITH YOU (mp3 clip)
10. THE HANGMAN (mp3 clip)
11. AGE OF MEDITATION
12. GOT IT BAD 4 U (mp3 clip)
13. THE WORRIED MAN (mp3 clip)_

_I really enjoyed listening to this._

----------


## angela5

> I found music samples from this album too, and am extremely impressed!  
> 
> Mark Naples has a lovely voice, and I'm really bowled over by John and Isaac Sutherland's superb guitar playing - absolutely beautiful!!!


1. The Dark Lighthouse Rag
2. Broadcasting AM
3. A Testament of Life
4. Hidden Frustration
5. Meditation 1
6. Sore Fingers
7. To Be My Love
8. Shark Death
9. Meditation 2
10. The RoseLine Connection

Fantastic. I agree sporran. :Grin:

----------


## Chobbersjnr

I would like to point out that the orger who's screen name is "Deemac" is responsible for the artwork of Sworded Tails, Waiting For The Axe & The Rose Line Connection

Quite frankly he's the man for artwork & it's so good he can be excused his involvement with Whisky ahem ahem ahem
































who's that geezer on the electric guitar anyway COUGH COUGH

----------


## Deemac

Chobbers,

Nice one . . . .
I'm hoping I've finally cracked the image posting issue with this one!!

Anyway let's not forget this classic sleeve not mentioned so far. (What a cosy little bunch, don't you think - happier days possibly?)

[/IMG]

This is a very clumbsy way of showing an image. Are you sure this is right Jeid?

Anyway better than nothing I'm sure you'll agree!!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

lmao aye real cosy mwahaha

----------


## Tickle

My uncle gave me Sworded Tails a few weeks back, he thought i'd like to listen to it. Glad he did it was awesome. 
Liked listening to the other tracks posted on here too.
Magic music hidden up here in caithness that i'd never even known about.

----------


## zebedy

> Chobbers,
> 
> Nice one . . . .
> I'm hoping I've finally cracked the image posting issue with this one!!
> 
> Anyway let's not forget this classic sleeve not mentioned so far. (What a cosy little bunch, don't you think - happier days possibly?)
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> ...



studyed teh cover..

Is that the room were the make shift theatre is in?

Mark Right?... stevie Taylor bass?....

photo on the back... Was that taken a fair while ago?

Were was that recorded.. didnt see this logo!

----------


## Chobbersjnr

Hi Zeb, The Antidote was recorded in approx 1996 and Mark Wright and Isaac Sutherland  were the rhythm section. Yes it is the same room before in was redone. Only three tracks were recorded and released, the rest of the CD never saw the light of day although it was 90% completed. We were Sutherland Records at that time with a different logo. We were the Sane Assylum Studio before that.lol ::

----------


## zebedy

wow... Its good hearing storys from bk in the day!... I was only 6 when that album was done! hee hee...

Thats when i got this bad boy

----------


## Deemac

And before that "Red Rock Records" based at Greenland!! (O those were the dayds . . . . .) I hope the tax man is keeping up with all this company name changing!!

----------


## Gleber2

> And before that "Red Rock Records" based at Greenland!! (O those were the dayds . . . . .) I hope the tax man is keeping up with all this company name changing!!


Smiles, sings "I lost my soul in Thurso Caithness, I lost my brain in Greenland Mains". Aye Deemac lot of water and lots of burned bridges. ::

----------


## Deemac

Gleber, Remember this sleeve design. I always thought it was a great idea. A Red Rock Record Production many years ago.

[/IMG]

----------


## Chobbersjnr

I remember senor Murray recieving a crate of Tartan Special in order to "wet the whistle"

man that was a long time ago

----------


## Deemac

Chobbers, were you even born!! (or still in your nappies)

Anyway should you not be rigging up the PA for tonight?

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Chobbers, were you even born!! (or still in your nappies)
> 
> Anyway should you not be rigging up the PA for tonight?


cheek I was in my formative years as a musician or has caithness air got to your memory banks, In fact I was pestering for a shot of this plastic thing called a simmons before tartan special came along. Even born indeed mwahahahaha I was aye & driving musicians up the wall into the bargain

& the PA........................check the holborn thread

----------


## Gleber2

> Even born indeed mwahahahaha I was aye & driving musicians up the wall into the bargain


He speaks not with a forked tongue. ::

----------


## Deemac

Aaaaww, Don't you just love him!! what a wee pest - "What does that do", "Can I help you set up" etc etc. It was incessent (bless his wee heart). Now of course he's a big strapping lad just being annoyingly good at most things he does. (Still ugly as sin though . . . . .pearin' over his glasses)

Hope the cough get better soon.

PS: Simmons - Now you ARE showing your age!!

----------


## Sporran

> I would like to point out that the orger who's screen name is "Deemac" is responsible for the artwork of Sworded Tails, Waiting For The Axe & The Rose Line Connection


Thanks for that, Chobbersjnr. I was wondering who the talented person was!

Fantastic artwork, Deemac! I especially like the album cover for Sworded Tails.  ::

----------


## Deemac

Thanks, nice to be appreciated for a change.

Visit: www.studiograff.co.uk for more examples and my studio setup/audio samples if your interested. ::

----------


## Gleber2

> Thanks, nice to be appreciated for a change.
> 
> Visit: www.studiograff.co.uk for more examples and my studio setup/audio samples if your interested.


What do you mean-"For a change"? Ya cringeing monstrosity. ::

----------


## Deemac

I was referring to my 'fuzzy recording' episodes in posts now no longer!! :Wink:

----------


## Sporran

> Thanks, nice to be appreciated for a change.
> 
> Visit: www.studiograff.co.uk for more examples and my studio setup/audio samples if your interested.


You're welcome Deemac, I'll take a look!  :Grin:

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> What do you mean-"For a change"? Ya cringeing monstrosity.


oooooooooooooooooooooooooh yer harsh bey

----------


## Chobbersjnr

there's a Jethro Tull album that I remember seeing once & it was like a newspaper, obviously with a record there's a lot more space to have artistic fun & this newspaper style record was amasing

anyone know what it is??

----------


## DOC ROCK

It was Jethro Tull, As thick as a brick.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

most original album cover ever

----------


## Sporran

The Moody Blues had several interesting album covers, including the one for 'In Search Of The Lost Chord' :

Attachment 117

----------


## goggs1987

the new 'Tool' album cover (10,000 days) is amazing!! only amazing to people who like good art work ...... i doubt anyone here will have the album tho lol .......... it has two different perspective bit of glass on it - and when folded out to look at the art work - its all 3d! cool! ::

----------


## Suspects

This is one of my favourites and a cracking album as well.

Hey Mr & Mrs Billy Boy have you actually got that Christian Crusaders album ? ! ?

----------


## Suspects

And here's the infamous Beatles Butcher cover (doing it 30 years before Marilyn Manson)

----------


## Billy Boy

> This is one of my favourites and a cracking album as well.
> 
> Hey Mr & Mrs Billy Boy have you actually got that Christian Crusaders album ? ! ?


i hope your not questioning my faith lol ::  

this is my latest purchase lol

----------


## zebedy

this one was niver released... i wonder why! haha

----------


## zebedy

biffy clyro always have good album covers

interesting ones

----------


## Billy Boy

used to love maiden's cover's as a teenager,still got some of there picture disc's hidden away somewhere!

----------


## Sporran

> This is one of my favourites and a cracking album as well.
> 
> Hey Mr & Mrs Billy Boy have you actually got that Christian Crusaders album ? ! ?


Ah yes - 'Who's Next'! I loved that Album by the Who - brings back a lot of memories, so it does!  :Smile:  

I think another band copied the idea of that album cover sometime within the last few years. But I canna mind the name of the band nor the album! Can anyone else?

----------


## Deemac

At last I can post attachments. (I think)

He's a sleeve I did for a Frame CD cover .Click on image to see bigger. I think the idea was to be Hi-Tec or something!! Modelled in 3D. Anyway possibly more to follow.

Attachment 121

----------


## zebedy

whos frame?

colin?

----------


## Deemac

> whos frame?
> 
> colin?


Zebedy,
Frame were a totally electronic 3 piece local band.

Robin Clarke on Keyboards & backing vocals, Jamie Robson keyboards & main vocals & Duncan McLachlan on electronic drums. They played at a few Edge of the World Festivals and locally from 1990 - 1993. Can't recall any other local bands trying this format (No guitars ETC), though "Home and Beyond" got close in their later days . . . . . (Pre-Frame).

Did covers of Yazoo, Depeche Mode, Duran Duran, New Order etc. Thier claim to fame is they were the last band to play at the American Base at Forss before the Yanks left!! (were they trying to say something?)

----------


## zebedy

oh i see... Ace....

----------


## Suspects

Here's the original cover for Frank Zappa's "Sgt Pepper" parody - We're Only In It For The Money.  This was Zappa's response to the Beatles claim that Sgt Pepper was the first concept album when he had already released two.

----------


## Suspects

And this is the original cover for Guns N' Roses - Appetite For Destruction.  This one got Tipper Gore and the Parents Music Resource Centre nervous in the 80's and was withdrawn.  My copy of the LP has this cover.  Wonder if it's worth anything .......

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> This was Zappa's response to the Beatles claim that Sgt Pepper was the first concept album when he had already released two.


lmao, he was right as well

----------


## connieb19

> I have both and one or two more, like them all


Nice to see you like all the others even if Sworded tales is not to your taste.  :Smile:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> lmao, he was right as well


The title was also to inform that The Beatles, at the time of making SPLHB, were only in it for the money. Which they were.

----------


## cullbucket

> Can't recall any other local bands trying this format (No guitars ETC), though "Home and Beyond" got close in their later days . . . . . (Pre-Frame).


Home and Away - wasn't that Craig Mackay (Tom Cruise lookalike now a bobby doon the line?). How about You, me and a drum machine?

----------


## Bobinovich

Aye cullbucket, both Home & Beyond (not Away - purlease!) and You, Me & a Drum Machine's line up included Craig Mackay, and both were electronic - well the former in it's last guise anyway.

H&B suffered the untimely death of Raymond Reid (guitar) and, after a short break, Craig drafted in some prat (before anyone else gets in there!) by the name of Robin Clarke on a 2nd set of keyboards to fill the void.  Although very few gigs were played with this lineup (drummer Duncan McLachlan & lead singer Stuart 'I'll set up the mic & that's me done  :Smile: ' McGregor being the other members), the first one at the Weigh Inn was a very emotionally charged night.

Craig & Stuart both left for 'e sooth but, on the odd occasion they were back in the vicinity, played as electronic duo You, Me & a Drum Machine.

On two occasions Stuart & Robin played in Stevie's Bar (where Elizabeth's is now - next to Skinandis) under the name 'Call Us What You Like', but the less said about that the better!

A while later, with Stuart back sooth, Frame materialised with Duncan & Robin being joined by lead vocalist/backing keyboardist Jamie Robson and played around the county for a few years before Robin packed in all that malarkey!

BTW at around the same time Duncan was also involved with a stompin' outfit by the name of Roadworks...

----------


## cullbucket

Robin Clarke - is that Matt Clarke's (Mattie Pie, Spews, Mooncat) cousin?

----------

